# "Howdy - The Friendly Drink"



## nym9nyj7 (Jul 13, 2012)

I was at a tag sale the other day and came across a 10 oz. Howdy bottle.  I'm VERY new to bottle collecting and perhaps I'm too young, or perhaps this product wasn't specific to my locale, but either way I had never seen or even heard of this drink before. 

 I'm guessing from the applied colour label (red and white) that it's from the late 60s or 70s (I don't have it with me so I can't check the bottle for embossing), and I'm guessing from the fact that not two hours later I saw another one in a junk store for $2.00, that they're fairly common and not overly valuable.  What I'm really curious about however, what was in the bottle?

 I've done some searching online, and haven't found any concrete information.  As the bottle indicates and as my search has yielded, the Howdy drink was a product of the 7-Up Company, which at one point was the Howdy Company (or something like that).  However, besides being a product of 7-Up, nothing seems to tell me what the Howdy drink was.  A cola?  Seltzer?  A flavored soft drink?  Help me satisfy my curiosity!!  []

 THANKS!


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2012)

I think they had several flavors and the cap would have let you know which...


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2012)

Like this...


----------



## nym9nyj7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh, I seeeee.  Thanks!

 Any idea why the Howdy sodas met their demise?


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2012)

Howdy had originally been tryng to sell Orange Soda but couldn't compete with Orange Crush, so he abandoned all of his flavored sodas except for his Lemon & Lime soda, which eventually became 7up...


----------



## nym9nyj7 (Jul 13, 2012)

I asked my parents if they knew of Howdy and niether did.  Do you know if the Howdy sodas were specific to any particular region (sort of like Moxie is specific to New England)?  Or was it just that poor of a seller that stores were less likely to carry it?

 Either way, good thinking to stick with 7-Up.  The soda became sort of a cult-phenomenon for us products of the 80s.  I distinctly remember 7-Up fruit snacks (amazing) and 7-Up inspired Sega Genesis video games starring the little red 7-Up dot (known as "Spot") who would fight off bad guys by firing sprits of 7-Up at them.  NOT ONLY WAS IT TASTY, BUT IT WAS ALSO AN EFFECTIVE WEAPON OF SELF DEFENSE.

 And who could forget the "Up Thing" jingle!


----------



## nym9nyj7 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------

